# Whats the plan?



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

What is the plan for the 12th? I mean, this being my first 'fest, i wanna know what i'm getting into. . . hehe.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

just show up and have fun:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Very soon you will be bombarded with all of the gory details of
this year's event... 

In the meantime, you can get an idea by checking out
the photos from previous years...












http://www.cuttermotors.com/bimmerfest/2000/

http://www.cuttermotors.com/bimmerfest/2001/

http://www.cuttermotors.com/bimmerfest/2002/


----------

